# The Social Networking Thread (Google+ Now Public)



## vampiregenocide (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay I figured since a lot of us know each other outside of the forum it might be cool to have a thread where we can link everyone to networking sites that we're on like Facebook, Myspace, Tumblr, Twitter and even art sites like Flickr and Deviantart if you want. Just post the links up and whatnot here. This is just for your own links, no posting of random people or anyone without their permission, and no dodgy links. If there is a more suitable section for this to be in mods are free to move it.

My pages 

Facebook : Ross Wildish | Facebook

MySpace (barely use it nowadays) : Ross Wildish (Ross Wildish Photography - Taking Bookings!) on Myspace

Twitter : Ross Wildish (RossWildish) on Twitter

Tumblr : The Way I See Things - Ross Wildish Photography

Flickr : Flickr: Ross Wildish's Photostream

Deviantart : vampire-genocide on deviantART


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sure, why not?


http://www.facebook.com/jacksonsplaysbass

Message me with your SN on here....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 31, 2011)

Cheers for the add 


A tip for anyone on Facebook or Myspace, include your username from here somewhere on your profile so we don't get too confused.


----------



## Dan (Mar 31, 2011)

Daniel Russell | Facebook


----------



## powerofze (Mar 31, 2011)

Tony Kim | Facebook

hit me up if you are bored.

EDIT: Don't let the name fool you, I have been living overseas since I was 8.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 31, 2011)

Vinny Vaccaro | Facebook sure, why not?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 31, 2011)

E-stalk me!
Colin Kauffman | Facebook


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 31, 2011)

Uh, I have a Facebook?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 31, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't add this asshole.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, that guy is a dick. I hope he's not on here


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 31, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Whatever you do, don't add this asshole.



I keep clicking this link and is it suppose to go to my page?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 31, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Whatever you do, don't add this asshole.


GET OUT OF MY HEAD!


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 31, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> I keep clicking this link and is it suppose to go to my page?



Yes, it is. Gunshow has the same thing in his sig.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Please tell me you're from sevenstring and your username


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 31, 2011)

Holy fuck, Ross. You're a social networking whore.

I don't really post on anything but Facebook now. I'm always cutting back and deleting friends. I have less than 120 and I am keeping it that way. The name's Josh Pelican. I ain't adding anymore of you fruits. If you want to find me and add me, go for it. I won't decline (unless I hate you).

I'm on MSN and Skype, too. I know it's not a online social network like FB, Twatter, or Tumblr, but feel free to find me. My name on Skype is, you guessed it, Josh Pelican. My e-mail for MSN is on my Facebook.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 31, 2011)

Sure, why not...

http://www.facebook.com/chris.deloach


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 31, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Sure, why not...
> 
> http://https://www.facebook.com/chris.deloach



Link doesn't work.


----------



## Randy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fixed it.


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 31, 2011)

Why not I'll bite:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1339378744


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ima have so many friends after dis 

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 31, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/fannedfretted


----------



## silentrage (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
Art of Ze

No comments about my girly hair or... suffer my wrath...?


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 1, 2011)

Feel free to add me. One thing though, you better talk to me too, or else I'll get depressed and never visit SSO again.

Jesse Apanda | Facebook

Also, include your username on here so I know who you are. Even if we've never talked, I've lurked enough to get a feel for most of you.

It's too bad we didn't have this thread before Shono got the boot.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 1, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Feel free to add me. One thing though, you better talk to me too, or else I'll get depressed and never visit SSO again.
> 
> Jesse Apanda | Facebook
> 
> ...



I can just see it now... "Iz this socal netw0rk?"


----------



## silentrage (Apr 1, 2011)

Dude, is your last name really A-panda?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 1, 2011)

Cloudyhead | Facebook


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 1, 2011)

silentrage said:


> Dude, is your last name really A-panda?



It really is. To make my school life even more humiliating, I'm half white and half black. Props to my dad for being the worst IRL tr0ll ever.

EDIT:


The Armada said:


> Cloudyhead | Facebook



Shameless plug challenge accepted  you've got one more fan 
Also, when telling you guys who I am in the little friend request message thing, I feel like I'm publicizing my secret identity. It's kinda weird.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 1, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Holy fuck, Ross. You're a social networking whore.


 

I'm in music promotion, I have to be.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 1, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Holy fuck, Ross. You're a social networking whore.



Josh wants Ross all for himself.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000594635819
and
Twitter
i can haz frends nao?


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't mind posting my FB here, but bear in mind most of my status updates are in hebrew  

Noam Goorhuis | Facebook


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 1, 2011)

@TheSilentWater/Joe I am now following you on Twitter.


----------



## Variant (Apr 1, 2011)

*Variant*, a.k.a. *Ryan R. Miller*, a.k.a.






Facebook




*Bands*

The Surfacing

&#9829;Kankles&#9829;

Tripnol


----------



## SAWitall (Apr 1, 2011)

Shane Welch | Facebook

state ur user name on ss.org and hit me up! i practically have more interesting conversations with internet folks than with ppl i know irl.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 1, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Whatever you do, don't add this asshole.



Whoa whoa whoa... whoa man. That's not cool.

-1

>:C

Edit: I keed, I keed.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Apr 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> @TheSilentWater/Joe I am now following you on Twitter.


Indeed you are! I rarely tweet anything useful/amusing/beneficial in any way, shape or form. Still, I thought I'd return the favour.


----------



## DVRP (Apr 1, 2011)

My Facebook is in my sig!


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Go ahead and meh!
Alberto Antonio Pérez Puentes | Facebook Long name is long 
Just mention your SSO username if you do decide that I'm worthy enough of a space on your precious friend list 

Also, are we allowed to post the links to our YouTube channels here? I'm guessing there's more than a couple of you birds with some interesting material on the 'Tube that I'd love to check out!


----------



## Olonga (Apr 2, 2011)

Well you can easily find me on Facebook,Twitter and Myspace by searching my real name...
Harrison Smith or you can find me there by searching me by email id.. [email protected]


----------



## ZachTheRipper (Apr 2, 2011)

facebook.com/HandsomeZachHeartthrob

Twitter

Feel free to add/follow.


----------



## Variant (Apr 2, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Whatever you do, don't add this asshole.






I just caught this... I wouldn't add him either. He's a douche... and a furious masturbator.


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok, why not...
Brian Mittnacht | Facebook


----------



## Dennyism (Apr 4, 2011)

Just saw this, so added my FB. Dennis Sickinger | Facebook


----------



## TimSE (Apr 4, 2011)

eat my balls


----------



## Philligan (Apr 4, 2011)

Facebook

Twitter (I don't post much, but what the hell )


----------



## Taylor2 (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't really know anyone but hey, the more the merrier!


Facebook


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is mine, http://www.facebook.com/Asmegin


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 5, 2011)

Only started a FB account about 2 weeks ago, but here we go.

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 5, 2011)

Me. 

One of my bands

One of my other bands


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/guitarlovezen

Me and my girlfriend in the generic "Kissing" picture as my default.

Add me...or not it doesn't matter. You'll get my very unfunny updates and me bitching about shit no one cares about usually. Though every now and then I post something useful...


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 7, 2011)

Login | Facebook

heres mine. shows nothing of my screen name from here. just my name. danny b.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 7, 2011)

Me: http://www.facebook.com/people/@/783143001
My music page: http://www.facebook.com/people/@/119955374749239

Okay, after many edits I think I got this shit working.


----------



## -42- (Apr 9, 2011)

Just make sure you include a message stating your username on the forum.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000705262020


----------



## jymellis (Aug 10, 2011)

so i finally made a facebook. add me 

if this is against the rules or in the wrong section please delete or move. i didnt mean to violate any rules, and didnt see any other like threads.

and my name?
yup
jym ellis (note the space


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 10, 2011)

i requested ya


----------



## Razzy (Aug 10, 2011)

Request sent. :gofl:


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jymellis (Aug 10, 2011)

acceptin all my homies \m/


----------



## aslsmm (Aug 10, 2011)

I would add you but i still dont have a fb. Just know that if i did i would. 
P.s. Nick phlanz might wanna be ur friend.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just sent! look for Kevin.


----------



## XEN (Aug 10, 2011)

request sent


----------



## Infamous Impact (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent! Look for AJ.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey, guys. If you're adding me, please send a message with your ss.org handle as well. Sadly, I don't know a lot of you by your real names.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 10, 2011)

*Added*


----------



## DVRP (Aug 10, 2011)

Bad timing bro. Facebook is screwed.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 10, 2011)

Bah, anon are clowns...


----------



## matt397 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Bigfan (Aug 10, 2011)

Request sent, fellow Ibaneziate.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 10, 2011)

:golf: YEAH, BITCH!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Request sent.

Hint: I'm the redneck.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 11, 2011)

Request sent,

Hint: Feckin' Weird ass Profile Picture.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 11, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> Request sent.
> 
> Hint: I'm the redneck.



Redneck added


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 13, 2011)

added you!


----------



## habicore_5150 (Aug 13, 2011)

might wanna check your requests box jymmie, im waiting in thar


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2011)

Request Sent (Skyler Nu)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 13, 2011)

You added me already. I feel cheated


----------



## Daiephir (Aug 13, 2011)

Added! But I kind of forgot to tell who I am


----------



## Jakke (Aug 13, 2011)

Jakob Thorin

Me


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2011)

Skyler Nu | Facebook
Feel free to add me, if I didn't already add you lol.


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm mostly random but occasionally have something useful to say...
Raymond B. Elliott Jr. | Facebook


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/niffnoff.metalism.ftw
http://www.facebook.com/darkeden1 <-- music page

Mostly ranting or some shit on there, but I don't mind a good conversation now and then (usernames are useful haha!)


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 14, 2011)

Skylar Strange | Facebook

You know the drill, let me know you're from here


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2011)

Mehtab Bhogal | Facebook


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 14, 2011)

Adam Justin MacArthur | Facebook

Name is Adam Justin MacArthur. Just state your username and that you are from sso. Just about anyone from sso will be added. Just a warning though, do NOT view my status updates while at work, around children, or while eating. My dgaf attitude extends into my fb posts as well. I like discussing disgusting lyrics and whatnot so beware.


----------



## XEN (Aug 15, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/urklvt

Seems strange for a social hermit like myself to have an FB account, but hey, I'm at least trying....


----------



## Kr1zalid (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm the guy with some Chinese name, profile picture a red X


----------



## ayambakar (Aug 16, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/william.i.gunawan

I need more people who can relate to the musical stuff I post 

also, William Indra (mourningpoint) | Formspring

and the weirdest social network I've ever been
Road To Nirvana - William Gunawan [bill_indra] on Plurk


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 16, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Whatever you do, don't add this asshole.



I was indignantly offended for about 15 seconds.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/dragonblade629

Include your username in the request.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 16, 2011)

Requested.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2011)

Request....sent


----------



## Kidneythief (Aug 19, 2011)

Request sent...I think...


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 19, 2011)

Jym, I just sent you a friend request... 
But what the hell happened with your old profile? Fuktard Johnson?


----------



## Metalus (Aug 19, 2011)

I just added you good sir


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 19, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> Jym, I just sent you a friend request...
> But what the hell happened with your old profile? Fuktard Johnson?


Just sent, also see above.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 20, 2011)

Friend request sent.

Can I whore my Facebook PAGE? 

-------->


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 21, 2011)

I sent one I'm a pokemon card and Dan is my really name well short for Danial


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll throw a request your way.


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 21, 2011)

Request sent.


----------



## Meatbucket (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't talk to you very much, but I'll add you anyway! \m/


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 21, 2011)

:sadpanda: that Randy didn't post his fb on here 

Here's mine-
http://www.facebook.com/joseph.keene1

Include your username please!


----------



## MUTANTOID (Aug 21, 2011)

I am a noob here, but whatever.... Michael Plaster | Facebook


----------



## Muerto (Aug 25, 2011)

Mert O&#039;Donovan | Facebook


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Christopher White | Facebook


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=605516668

Just send a Message what is your user name. 

Yeah, I know, I look like a Douche

My statuses will offend some people, because I like to rant.... a lot...


----------



## jymellis (Aug 25, 2011)

thanx guys! keep em coming


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 25, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Whatever you do, don't add this asshole.



Fucker! 




Here's my artist page if you want to check out Canadian surreal porn involving midgets, horses, and several farm animals having fun with mythological creatures:
Fred Brum | Facebook

Personal FB is this:
http://www.facebook.com/fred.brum

Include random words of worship or I'll smite thee with my mighty hammer. Or Prydogga's sammich, whatever comes first.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 25, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Fucker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^ Add him!!!

He is probably the coolest person ever...


----------



## Spence (Aug 25, 2011)

I has twitter

Twitter


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 25, 2011)

Request sent.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 25, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Whatever you do, don't add this asshole.


How do you do that link? its awesome.

Anyway ill take the plunge www.facebook.com/ThingsUnsaid


----------



## samincolour (Aug 26, 2011)

Sam Arundell | Facebook

Always down for chats about music and gear 

(Also, while we're all here, 'like' my band as well please  The Colour Line | Facebook


----------



## SamSam (Aug 26, 2011)

Facebook

You guys better have lots of guitar pics online


----------



## Frank_Domine (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm noob here, but...

Facebook | Frank Salvador Dómine


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 3, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/colin.kauffman

Stranger In A Strange Land


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 7, 2011)

Seeing as I got an influx of adds from loads of people I never speak to, I'm only accepting requests from now on if A. we have a decent number of mutual friends B. you say your username and C. I've actually spoken with you on here before.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Sep 11, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/B1udg30ny0ut0d3ATh

Just state your username on here and i'll accept.


----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think going forward all just add new people I meet up with. I&#8217;m new to FB and Google+ and was kind of looking forward to getting in touch with old friends from like 20 years ago. I got hold of a few and it was just not exciting at all. It is true that people change over time. What is strange is I thought I knew these people very well and come to find out we have nothing in common anymore period. I&#8217;m sure they might feel the same way about me. I have a current group of tight friends that I have been around for a few years and I will continue to cherish their friendship. Maybe if you drift too far apart from people over time you lose interest in them or something. It could also be my age. I turn 41 this year and I don&#8217;t get out as much as I use to. Oh well enough talking.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 15, 2011)

^ I believe it has to do mainly with the fact that chatting just isn't the same. I have friends with whom I barely, if ever, talk online. However, when we're face to face we have the time of our lives. I find social networks to be more of a gossip kind of thing, and just a way of finding out what's new in people's lives, in a relatively shallow way (like someone moving out of the city, finding a new job, getting married, having a kid, etc etc). Certainly if you haven't talked to someone in years, the first thing they will tell you online is NOT going to be "I just got freaking wasted at a party yesterday maaaann." Nothing beats real life  But Facebook, given it's used in moderation, is a rather nice way of getting in touch with old friends and possibly arrange a meet-up, or something.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 20, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/114350507733896168303/about?hl=en
Honestly so far it's 1000000000x better than facebook. Come and Join me!


----------



## Razzy (Sep 20, 2011)

I hate Google+


----------



## metalman_ltd (Sep 20, 2011)

Razzy said:


> I hate Google+



Blasphemy!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 20, 2011)

Razzy said:


> I hate Google+



...and that's why you commented on my post


----------



## Hallic (Sep 20, 2011)

deleting facebook in 3...2...1 -blam!-


----------



## Daiephir (Sep 20, 2011)

Razzy said:


> I hate Google+



Care to explain why?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 20, 2011)

Like, 3 people I know use Google plus. Most of my social networking contacts still use facebook.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Sep 20, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Like, 3 people I know use Google plus. Most of my social networking contacts still use facebook.



Yes but that will change just like MySpace to facebook. It's now going to slowly move.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 20, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit? I have to be fucking 18? Fuck that.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 20, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> What the fuck is this shit? I have to be fucking 18? Fuck that.



The world does need less teenagers, this lets us pretend there are less


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah G+ = sausagefest.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll be deleting my facebook in a few days too. If most of my contacts are on facebook, so what? I don't care about most of them anyways. I also just changed my phone number. My phone contacts went from about 70 to 28. My life will be less stressful because of that, and it will be less stressful without facebook and without dealing with the many shallow dipshits on there.


----------



## Blind Theory (Sep 20, 2011)

I have this nagging feeling that it won't catch on and do to Facebook what Facebook did to myspace. I think the myspace to facebook phenomenon only happened because it was the rise of social networking. Facebook simplified things and was just easier to use than myspace. And G+ looks like facebook with a different name in my opinion.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 20, 2011)

I think part of why myspace became uncool is because of the obnoxious ads for shallow teenage pop stars, along with the many, many webcam ads for sites like match.com
Even Psychostick made fun of match.com's ads.


----------



## Captain Axx (Sep 21, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> What the fuck is this shit? I have to be fucking 18? Fuck that.



you sure? it signed me up straight away, and i'm 16.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 21, 2011)

I was logged into my Gmail account when I clicked on the + thing and it said I was underage.

Fucking bastard cunts.


----------



## renzoip (Sep 21, 2011)

Iwas thinking about opening a Google + accnt, since I've had my FB accnt deactivated for nearly 2 years. But I find social media so unamusing...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 21, 2011)

Seriously, what's with this age restriction? I can make a Google Checkout but not + account, that seems kind of weird!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 22, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> I was logged into my Gmail account when I clicked on the + thing and it said I was underage.
> 
> Fucking bastard cunts.


 I'm 17. It's called lie about your age


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 22, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I'm 17. It's called lie about your age



We call that fraud  Stay out of our almost no teenager hang out place.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm on G+, but I never use it or look at it. I just accept requests as I get them (which I only see because it's linked to my Gmail account whether I want it to be or not). Most of them so far have come from co-workers, which only further goes to solidify that I probably won't get much use out of it since I can't be bothered to censor myself. 

The thing is, I have 291 real-life contacts on FB (the pitfalls of spending my whole life moving to a different city/state every few years ) so until or unless a mass migration takes place I don't see myself making the official switch. I go where my people are.


----------



## 27duuude (Sep 22, 2011)

Its probably only 18+ for the open beta. Google is smart enough to understand that teenagers won't contribute anything to the beta so this is the best way the get the best feedback from the most mature people.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 22, 2011)

I made a G+ account a while ago but it doesn't seem too exciting to me at all. The new Facebook is somewhat annoying but not as bad as making me want to delete my account right away.

Also... One day without Google - Free yourself from Google! interesting.


----------



## Sephael (Sep 22, 2011)

Why would you delete your facebook account, google+ won't be about companies and adds and games so facebook will still have a use.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 22, 2011)

Facebook looks like its got down syndrome atm


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 22, 2011)

27duuude said:


> Its probably only 18+ for the open beta. Google is smart enough to understand that teenagers won't contribute anything to the beta so this is the best way the get the best feedback from the most mature people.



I find that deeply offensive.

It's true, in regards to most of us, though.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2011)

Reese Lynn | Facebook 

Just state your user name. Feel free to hit me up


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 23, 2011)

Facebook has become the Inception of the internet. There's a Facebook within a Facebook.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Sep 23, 2011)

I just deleted my Facebook. To tell you the truth, it feels fan-fucking-tastic! I'm going to do my best to stay away from the mainstream social media websites.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 23, 2011)

Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/GuitaristOfHell

Google+ :https://plus.google.com/114350507733896168303/posts?hl=en Add me guys!


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 23, 2011)

This is mildly off-topic, but:

I've been wondering if there's been any research or just questions asked about what impact the internet, and more specifically social networking, will have on people of my generation and younger. I've half-heartedly Googled it (LOL), but I'd like to see where this totally new arena will bring the way we interact and form friendships.

I've noticed that I'm a lot better friend on the internet than I am in real life, i.e. I'll talk to people online more, especially if they post interesting stuff, than I will on the phone or sometimes even in person. There's also a lot of unspoken, assumed etiquette developing out of this, as well as with IM and texting. If there's nothing out there like that, I'll have to take it to my Comm. Sci. professor and get him to do it.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Oct 2, 2011)

the book face
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001141778971
deviant art. I need to put some new stuff up on here
DanVacant on deviantART
formspring
Daniel Melbourne (DanMelbourne) | Formspring


----------



## Devotion (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, to be honest, I don't have ANY social media. Not facebook, not G+.

Why I post it here? I'll tell you why.

Most people on my school can't believe it, those that don't know me well think I don't have any form of social life, the ones that do know me, are surprised I'm actually social but don't have facebook.
And everytime they mention it, I just go .

They even threatened once to make me an account and hook me up with a load of hot girls without me knowing. And yes, it were girls who said this


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 4, 2011)

Devotion said:


> Well, to be honest, I don't have ANY social media. Not facebook, not G+.
> 
> Why I post it here? I'll tell you why.
> 
> ...



And you replied 



Me gusta.....


----------



## myampslouder (Oct 26, 2011)

Facebook Brandon Wilcox | Facebook


----------



## Guilha (Oct 28, 2011)

Guilherme Percheiro | Facebook


----------



## oneblackened (Nov 24, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/shreddydave

That's my Facebook.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 25, 2011)

Tumblr J W Griebel


----------



## Djent246 (Nov 28, 2011)

Facebook: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Twitter: @Thaaatguy


----------



## Stealthtastic (Dec 3, 2011)

Ehhh whatever. Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Rook (Dec 10, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/n.howlett111

Blam.

SSO names please, unless you're kyle, jym or mike haha


----------



## Captain Axx (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003206037133


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 15, 2011)

FB: Robert Reis | Facebook
Band FB: Metameric | Facebook


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 18, 2011)

I now have a google +:

https://plus.google.com/110373323062075792937/about


Add me!


----------



## Grimbold (Dec 21, 2011)

come join the guitar and bass chat https://www.facebook.com/groups/292706424100375/!


----------



## treev (Dec 22, 2011)

HopelessGames&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## dNate (Jan 6, 2012)

Facebook: Nate Daguman | Facebook

Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/NateDaguman


----------



## aWoodenShip (Feb 14, 2012)

Sure, I'll make a new circle for you. Then go back to not using Google +. But for real though, I love you guys. 

Facebook and shit

That one Google Site

Twitter, man


----------



## PortalNathrakh (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/derekschmidt423

Just lemme know you're from SSO and it's all good.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 28, 2012)

add me motha fuckas!!

Kevin Desautelle | Facebook


----------



## Robby the Robot (Mar 30, 2012)

Memebook:
Robert Theodoppalus Bacon | Facebook

Twitter:
https://twitter.com/#!/RTheodoppalus


----------



## jonydec (Apr 7, 2012)

I was dependent to tumblr returning in summer season of 2010, for a couple several weeks. I run a few now.. personal, and celebrity based, but haven't been on in a week or two.

Twitter, I'm always on, and I love... Myspace, I was a tad enthusiastic about returning last year, but mainly because of mafia wars... or returning when everyone performed video games on there, hahaha!

I only really use them to keep in touch with those I've become people with online


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 14, 2012)

faisebuuk http://www.facebook.com/AntoneBigsby

maybe ill actually get requests unlike the gamertag thread


----------



## Faine (Apr 18, 2012)

Eh why not. Heres my Facebook. 

Tom Faine | Facebook


----------



## x360rampagex (Apr 22, 2012)

Facebook | Oscar Carter
DeviantArt


----------



## berserker213 (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pcsmall

Add me, that I may spam your newsfeeds with guitar videos and cat memes

http://soundcloud.com/berserker213

And add me there too so you can hear me try to play guitar


----------



## CloudAC (Jun 6, 2012)

Charlie Wilson (@Charliee707) on Twitter


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone have Tumblr except Ross and JW?

Beauty Is Nature

I post a lot of stuff I find funny, music/guitar related stuff, nature stuff, and some tattoos


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 14, 2012)

I prefer keeping my Facebook etc. to people I know IRL, which is no reflection on anybody I talk to on the forums I visit - I just prefer to keep it to folks from school and what have you. Hope you fellas understand that!

Here, however, is my Soundcloud page, updated semi-frequently and usually with music that is not very good.

ConnorF's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Follow if you like what you hear! (You might... I don't know, depends how low your standards are )

I'll follow you back.


----------



## Augminished (Jun 14, 2012)

Check my sig. Other than that I don't have a personal facebook.


----------



## Brill (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/djosh.petersen

THALL 

Userpage of loxodrome -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (For those Furrys out there xD)

Steam Community :: ID :: Loxodrome

I'm friendless! So add the hell out of me xD


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 12, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Adam Justin MacArthur | Facebook
> 
> Name is Jessica Anna MacArthur. Just state your username and that you are from sso. Just about anyone from sso will be added. Just a warning though, do NOT view my status updates while at work, around children, or while eating. My dgaf attitude extends into my fb posts as well. I like discussing disgusting lyrics and whatnot so beware. It's also no secret that I am transgendered, so I post about trans-related stuff semi-often too.



Fix'd for improved accuracy. Only thing I ask is that if you're bigoted, have crazy right-wing views (I don't mind if you're repub, but if you start spewing Rush Limbaugh vitrol, I will delete you) or like to start problems with people, please don't add me. Outside of that, I do communicate with you and have a lot of laughs.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 21, 2012)

^Your link actually says its broken in your quoted text. Shame cause I think you would be quite funny outside of SSO as well 

Anyway, here is mine. I'm fairly active as I like to just sit and listen to music at least 2 hours a day. Not anything too political so I dont rant about anything very often, except maybe Iron Maiden.

Brett Windnagle | Facebook


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 21, 2012)

For those of you who use instagram, you can find me @jeffhenryalex

I post terrible things sometimes.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 21, 2012)

My new facebook, not the other a few pages back.

http://www.facebook.com/levijaymz


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 28, 2012)

If you see a Metal_Webb or a similar name on the internet somewhere, it's most likely me.

The Facebook. If you hit me up, just chuck in the message your handle from here 
The Best Person Ever

Also, feel free to add me on Steam. Always up for a bit of TF2 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Metal_Webb


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 27, 2012)

Attempt at posting this correctly #2:
http://www.facebook.com/metalgirlz69

Add me and cringe with every news feed update.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 1, 2012)

Disregard the above account; it is being deactivated. Here's the new account:
http://www.facebook.com/jessicametal69


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 10, 2012)

This is my facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/mischjok

Feel free to add me. I mostly post music-related stuff (news about bands, vsts, funny stuff).


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Nov 13, 2012)

twitter.com/levijaymz

IMO it is better than Facebook.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Facebook.com/metaltothecore add me if you would like to friends with me hahaha


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Dec 13, 2012)

If anyone knows or cares about me..... 

http://www.facebook.com/michael.a.appleton

Just chuck yah SSO name or ill ignore yah..


----------



## JoeyW (Dec 28, 2012)

Joeyicosian for instagram and twitter!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 28, 2013)

i just got an instagram @thesanjaykumar

I'll follow yo ass if you follow mine


----------



## oracles (Mar 29, 2013)

My twitter is @TheEchoVerses

Tumblr: The Echo Verses

And my instagram is @SensoryDeprivation


----------



## oneblackened (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/shreddydave

Ignore the terrible address.


----------



## -42- (Apr 6, 2013)

Got an instagram to go with the smartphone. 

Instagram


----------



## jordanky (Jun 4, 2013)

@jordanmccown on Instagram. Come and look at pictures of my motorcycle and things that I cook.


----------



## Dylanvoy (Jul 3, 2013)

add me on facebook DylanVoy


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 3, 2013)

for anyone that has tumblr: lurker-of-chalice
mostly just music stuff


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 4, 2013)

Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/leonard.cua


----------



## kchay (Jul 13, 2013)

www.facebook.com/kavan.chay


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 13, 2013)

I think I haven't posted mine yet, so here it goes...

https://www.facebook.com/leonard.cua


----------



## will_shred (Oct 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/william.pryor.10


----------

